# Banamine Injection



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok Guys drawing a blank her mom wants to give star (who's acting like she has mastitis) Some banamine I can remember the dosage amount but I don't remember if it's IM Or SQ ????? 

:help


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I give it IM in the shoulder


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you lol I hate giving Im shots :sigh


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

You can give it either way...IM or SQ.
Kathy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

saanendoah only touches on this in goatkeeping 101 so you will have to look elsewhere for more info, but I don't give banamine IM. Other than loading doses of antibiotic if you choose to do the first shots IM and hormones there is little that needs to go IM into your goats. Vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I gave it IM in the rear leg muscle. Vet instructed that it and the antibiotics be given IM.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. I don't like IM shots, just cause I'm not real good at giving them. :nooo

But we have it IM anyway cause we didn't know if it would do any good sq.

Vicki are saying that I could have put the Nuflor and Banamine into one shot?

Thanks for all the help.

Sheryl :yeahthat


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

No Sheryl. Don't mix medications in the same syringe. Some medication will react with each other. So always use a new needle and syringe with each injection.
Theresa


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

OK mom I know you've been sewing like crazy and are a lil sleep deprived but geesh!!!! lol you know better than that!!!

Thank you everyone for the replies I gave it IM Last night but if she acts like the banamine is necessarry again I'll give it SQ ... they are really all gonna love me in a few days it's gonna be a round of CD&T and hoof trimming and worming for everyone... lol after a day of crashing and recovering from the buck show....


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Banamine works very well given orally too!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I did not know you could give banamine orally, but a client of mine gave it to her horse that way a couple weeks ago. The horse has udder cancer and it's painful for her to pick up her rear feet to get them trimmed. We gave the banamine and worked on another horse for about 30 minutes. By the time we got back to Chrissy, the banamine had kicked in and she was able to stand with less pain and have her feet done. So, it can work like that in goats too?


----------

